# jba headers



## dancastle (Feb 21, 2007)

hi got my jba headers yesterday pretty nice but had to take them to work and clean them up a little better splatter in ports mainly and i sand blasted them look pretty nice now anyways going to be putting them on tommorow and was wondering did you guys use the gaskets that came with it or reuse the stock one also is buying 2 and a half inch bolts necessary for bolting onto flange or can i get it done with the 2 inchers no problem thanks


----------



## Verdoro 68 (Dec 27, 2005)

I did the same with mine as far the grinding/porting, only I matched them to GM gaskets. It probably didn't make much of a difference as the ports on the headers and gaskets are much larger than the ports on the head.

The first time I installed them I had a small leak around one of the ports so I replaced the gaskets with another set of new GM gaskets and used a little high temp silicone gasket maker around the ports. Haven't had a problem since. FYI, if you decide to use GM gaskets, get the the gaskets from Napa instead. They are exactly the same and are 1/2 the price.

You might be able to get the 2" bolts to work, but it's not fun. It's so much easier with 2.5" bolts.


----------

